# Silent Hill 2 Movie Problems



## lmacneill (Jun 17, 2003)

POSSIBLE FIX!!

Some users with nVidia GeForce FX video cards were reporting problems seeing the movies in SH2 -- sound but no video or garbled video. Some of these users also reported problems accessing the Options menu and the Inventory screen. I was having the problem with the movies in SH2 - but no problems accessing the Options menu or Inventory. HOWEVER, this may work for you if you have a GeForce FX card -- try it and see.

It involves adding a few lines to a file called DEVICE.FIX located in the main SH2 folder (on my computer it was in C:\Program Files\Konami\Silent Hill 2\ ) Open up the DEVICE.FIX file with Notepad. Do a search for "Geforce_4" (without the quotes) It should highlight a line that says "DEVICE Geforce_4 0250 0251 0253"

OK, now you're where you need to be in the file. Using the arrow keys, move below that highlighted line and add a couple of blank lines by hitting return. Then, type the following:

(TAB)// --- Geforce FX ---
(TAB)// GEFORCEFX5600 0x0312
(TAB)DEVICE Geforce_FX 0312
(2 TABS)HACK DX_CONFIG_USE_NON_POW2_TEXTURES 0

(NOTE! Where it says TAB, hit the TAB Key -- don't actually type the word "TAB")

If you're NOT using a GeForce FX 5600, then you need to determine the correct PCI DEVICE NUMBER for your GeForce FX Video Card. (The PCI Device Number is 0312 in the example above -- that applies ONLY to the GeForce FX 5600!) To find the PCI Device Number for your particular card (if it's NOT a GeForce 5600), open the Registry Editor and search for "VEN_10DE" (without the quotes). For my GeForce FX 5600, the search returned a line containing the following: "...VEN_10DE&DEV_0312&SUBSYS..." The DEV_0312 is the important part -- that will be different depending on what TYPE of GeForce FX card you have (5200, 5200 Ultra, 5600 Ultra, 5800, or 5800 Ultra) It is THAT number you need to use instead of the 0312 that I have in the fix above. (Of course, if you have a GeForce 5600, the number will be 0312 -- no change)

Hopefully that'll work for you -- it seems to have fixed all the problems I was having, although I haven't played the game fully yet...

Good luck!
Laurence MacNeill


----------



## juss100 (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you so much for this. Had this same problem on my Silent Hill which I was really looking forward to playing. I was just resigning myself to sending this back when I saw your post

Tried it and it the game now seems to run just fine
Much appreciated
Alex


----------



## adon (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks a lot!!! I though I couldn't play this game until i saw your post... 

For FX 5200 --> dev 0322

THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## hectix1 (Jul 10, 2003)

How do I find the "registry editor"? I have WinXP. This gives me hope that I will be able to at least play this game before Silent Hill 3 comes out.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Click Start->Run, and type in "regedit" without quotes, and hit OK.


----------



## lmacneill (Jun 17, 2003)

The Registry Editor in Windows XP, NT, and 2000 is REGEDT32.EXE (notice the lack of the letter I in REGEDT32). REGEDIT.EXE is the registry editor for Windows 95, 98, and ME.

Good luck...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Both of them work the same for me under XP. But maybe it's different in NT/2k.


----------



## tomstaudi (Jul 13, 2003)

Same problem here!

I have GeForce2Go and I also have to deactivate Pixel Shader! The problem is I don't know how to find out my device number!!!

I'm from Austria, therefore I am having a German edition of WinXP PRO.

Does anyone know how to find ot the device number?


----------



## tomstaudi (Jul 13, 2003)

You need not to reply. I found it already. This is the entry I made:


// --- Geforce2 GO ---
// GEFORCE2GO 0x112
DEVICE Geforce2 GO 0112
HACK DX_CONFIG_USE_NON_POW2_TEXTURES 0


I do thank you a lot, guys!


----------



## blubunny (Feb 13, 2002)

Good news all. Konami has released a patch to fix our problem. I receive this from them;

--------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Konami Customer:

We are writing in response to your letter about Silent Hill 2 PC.

The problem you're experiencing may be fixed by applying the latest patch.

The update is available for download here:
http://www.konami.com/usa/support.shtml

Please contact Customer Service if we can be of any further assistance.

Konami of America, Inc.
1400 Bridge Parkway, Suite 101
Redwood City, California, 94065-1567
USA
Attn: Customer Service 
[email protected]
1-(888)-212-0573

-------------------------------------------------------------

The patch contains a modified version of the device.fix file. Could this be all thanks to Lm? TY Lm


----------



## phan (Jul 23, 2003)

I also have geforce fx 5200. I've solved it the way it was written before, but after some time of playing I've run into another problem. After I solve the coins riddle, I take the "apartment stairway key". Then I go to that door, use the key, walk through them. And here's my problem -screen goes black, but the musik keeps playing. The computer doesn't hang, but responses only when i hit quickload button. Then it loads and everything's fine. Until i reach that door. And then again...
please help


----------



## Ed Gein (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, I´m new. I´ll like to thanks every1 for this thread of this game.

Thanks to the Konami patch I can play this wonderfull game.

I used to have a Gforce 2 mx 200 64mb and work nice with the game, then I buy the FX 5200 440 128mb and with the patch i´m now a happy man.

Bye.
:up:


----------



## blak_holesun (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to this site. Your fix helped my videos speed but when i find maria at the docks my game crashes when the video is activated. I can still view the video through the Movies option on the main menu but i can't progress any futher with this problem.

Any Suggestions?


----------

